# Portuguese and a british passports



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya expats
i just got my british passport last month and i hold a portuguese passport.
I got a working visa to australia and im moving there in 2 weeks
can anyone tell me is it ok to have 2 passport or do i have to give back my portuguese passport.
Thanks for ur time


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What passport do you have your visa on?

Remember the passport that you enter a country on is the one you must use to leave the country. If you hold two passports and you find yourself needing diplomatic help then you have to contact the consulate that is relevant with the passport you used for entry


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry No you will not get into trouble for holding two passports


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i got the visa on my british passport
but i dnt know if i have to give away my portuguese passport
but i have the number for portuguese consulate in london
i will phone and will ask them 
thanks for ur time


----------

